# Insurance company in Toronto Ontario who will allow me to drive for Uber



## Sashko_K (Feb 12, 2015)

I recently joined Uber Parterns, and have been trying to find an insurance broker/company who is able to provide me with a policy that will cover me driving for a Uber, however I'm having an unbelievably hard time finding one. I've asked for personal and commercial insurance, and when I mentioned rideshare service such as Uber, I am told that they don't have any policies that would cover this situation.

Has anyone successfully found a broker/insurance company that will cover an Uber driving in Toronto?


----------



## jezhead (Feb 10, 2015)

Sashko_K said:


> I recently joined Uber Parterns, and have been trying to find an insurance broker/company who is able to provide me with a policy that will cover me driving for a Uber, however I'm having an unbelievably hard time finding one. I've asked for personal and commercial insurance, and when I mentioned rideshare service such as Uber, I am told that they don't have any policies that would cover this situation.
> 
> Has anyone successfully found a broker/insurance company that will cover an Uber driving in Toronto?


No


----------



## TorontoUberDriver (Feb 18, 2015)

@Sashko_K, just call your insurance company and tell them the truth. Let them know that you are driving for Uber and I am sure they will provide you a reasonable solution.


----------



## Sashko_K (Feb 12, 2015)

The first thing I did was call my insurance, and I asked them if I could drive for Uber under my insurance policy. They told me that if I am driving for Uber or equivalent, they are unable to insure me. They then asked if I'm already driving for Uber or if I'm just looking into it. I told them I was looking into it, so they told me that they (that insurance company) do not insure drivers that are driving for ridesharing services, and they will not charge me an early cancellation fee for me policy if I find another insurance company, I can switch over to them with no penalty.

I asked them if they don't cover drivers driving for a ridesharing program, or if they just wouldn't cover me if I got in an accident while driving for the ridesharing company, at which point they told me that they do not cover drivers driving for a ridesharing program at all.

I have called many insurance companies and brokers, and have yet to find one that is willing to insure someone who is driving for Uber or equivalent.


----------



## Noobler (Feb 12, 2015)

I also would like to see insurance companies in Canada start insuring for this. Especially as it seems likely Toronto will end up being reulated, with a sympathetic Mayor who favours ride-sharing being regulated.

It's happening in some states south of the border.


----------



## Sashko_K (Feb 12, 2015)

I went to Uber's Toronto office yesterday, where I was referred to from Uber Toronto support by e-mail. I was appalled at the answer they gave me, when I asked if they had any insurance companies to recommend. The guy working for Uber said, "You willing told your insurance company you're working for Uber?! Tsk tsk tsk." I didn't realize that they're working under the table in that respect :-o 

He tried telling me that the passengers would be covered by Uber's insurance, which I responded to with, "Yes, but neither I nor my vehicle would be. And if my insurance found out I drove for Uber, they'd not only not cover my claim, but they'd cancel my policy, making it essentially impossible to get auto insurance again." He then responded with something along the lines of, "Well your insurance company isn't honest with you about many things, so if you were to keep this away from them, that wouldn't be the worst thing. If you decide to be honest with them though, you'll have to find a company that will be OK with it." Wow!‎


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Sashko_K said:


> I went to Uber's Toronto office yesterday, where I was referred to from Uber Toronto support by e-mail. I was appalled at the answer they gave me, when I asked if they had any insurance companies to recommend. The guy working for Uber said, "You willing told your insurance company you're working for Uber?! Tsk tsk tsk." I didn't realize that they're working under the table in that respect :-o
> 
> He tried telling me that the passengers would be covered by Uber's insurance, which I responded to with, "Yes, but neither I nor my vehicle would be. And if my insurance found out I drove for Uber, they'd not only not cover my claim, but they'd cancel my policy, making it essentially impossible to get auto insurance again." He then responded with something along the lines of, "Well your insurance company isn't honest with you about many things, so if you were to keep this away from them, that wouldn't be the worst thing. If you decide to be honest with them though, you'll have to find a company that will be OK with it." Wow!‎


Uber is outright lying to you. Personal insurance will not cover you.


----------



## Sashko_K (Feb 12, 2015)

Actually, they never said my insurance company would cover me, just that they had insurance for the passengers I'm driving ;-)‎


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Sashko_K said:


> Actually, they never said my insurance company would cover me, just that they had insurance for the passengers I'm driving ;-)‎


They said your insurance company wasn't honest with you about many things. They are obviously misleading and lying to you.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> They said your insurance company wasn't honest with you about many things. They are obviously misleading and lying to you.


And they were trying to get you to not say anything about Ubering to your insurance company.


----------



## Noobler (Feb 12, 2015)

Sashko_K said:


> I went to Uber's Toronto office yesterday, where I was referred to from Uber Toronto support by e-mail. I was appalled at the answer they gave me, when I asked if they had any insurance companies to recommend. The guy working for Uber said, "You willing told your insurance company you're working for Uber?! Tsk tsk tsk." I didn't realize that they're working under the table in that respect :-o
> 
> He tried telling me that the passengers would be covered by Uber's insurance, which I responded to with, "Yes, but neither I nor my vehicle would be. And if my insurance found out I drove for Uber, they'd not only not cover my claim, but they'd cancel my policy, making it essentially impossible to get auto insurance again." He then responded with something along the lines of, "Well your insurance company isn't honest with you about many things, so if you were to keep this away from them, that wouldn't be the worst thing. If you decide to be honest with them though, you'll have to find a company that will be OK with it." Wow!‎


He is right in that even if u had an accident it would be hard for anyone to prove you were on the Uber clock while it happened. Minor fender bender would just mean your passenger hails another Uber, or like most minor fender benders both parties settle without insurance being involved. Thing is what happens when its something more than a minor fender bender. Insurance is there for that 1 in a million situation so you are covered. Really hope Uber partners up with a insurance company or the local canadian companies start following the lead of our american cousins in certain states.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Noobler said:


> He is right in that even if u had an accident it would be hard for anyone to prove you were on the Uber clock while it happened. Minor fender bender would just mean your passenger hails another Uber, or like most minor fender benders both parties settle without insurance being involved. Thing is what happens when its something more than a minor fender bender. Insurance is there for that 1 in a million situation so you are covered. Really hope Uber partners up with a insurance company or the local canadian companies start following the lead of our american cousins in certain states.


Except for the fact that he already put his insurance on notice that he was "thinking" about Ubering. His insurance agent may have noted that in his file.


----------



## Noobler (Feb 12, 2015)

Pretty sure they would have. If I was a CSR at a insurance company i'd note it to cover my ass.

then again, if there are enough people enquiring about it, maybe they will see it as a sign the market is ready to offer it with enough demand lol


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> Except for the fact that he already put his insurance on notice that he was "thinking" about Ubering. His insurance agent may have noted that in his file.


Insurance companies will eventually cover Ubering but the drivers will still be paying for it.

Spend some time, read all the threads in the forum. If you read something that is not happening in your area, plan on it eventually occurring there. Price drops, too many drivers, accidents, etc...


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Noobler said:


> Pretty sure they would have. If I was a CSR at a insurance company i'd note it to cover my ass.
> 
> then again, if there are enough people enquiring about it, maybe they will see it as a sign the market is ready to offer it with enough demand lol


Yes, I would have noted it too. Apparently some companies here in the US are outright asking if you are Ubering. It's not too hard to figure out who is Ubering if they suspect you.


----------



## Sashko_K (Feb 12, 2015)

Noobler said:


> He is right in that even if u had an accident it would be hard for anyone to prove you were on the Uber clock while it happened. Minor fender bender would just mean your passenger hails another Uber, or like most minor fender benders both parties settle without insurance being involved. Thing is what happens when its something more than a minor fender bender. Insurance is there for that 1 in a million situation so you are covered. Really hope Uber partners up with a insurance company or the local canadian companies start following the lead of our american cousins in certain states.


Indeed, it's more-so the situation where the claim would be in the 10s if not 100s of thousands of dollars. The rest to insurance companies is peanuts (even a right-off of your vehicle can be considered minor to them, in my experience).


----------



## Sashko_K (Feb 12, 2015)

observer said:


> Insurance companies will eventually cover Ubering but the drivers will still be paying for it.
> 
> Spend some time, read all the threads in the forum. If you read something that is not happening in your area, plan on it eventually occurring there. Price drops, too many drivers, accidents, etc...


One of the insurance brokers or companies I spoke to, told me that they're waiting to see what the conclusion of the lawsuits will be, before they start deciding to cover people driving for ride-sharing.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Sashko_K said:


> One of the insurance brokers or companies I spoke to, told me that they're waiting to see what the conclusion of the lawsuits will be, before they start deciding to cover people driving for ride-sharing.


Yes, it may take a couple years, meantime you are risking your vehicle and your health driving for Uber with very shaky coverage for YOU. Sure the passenger may be covered but you won't be at all, unless you are able to commit insurance fraud and not get caught.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

Sashko_K said:


> I went to Uber's Toronto office yesterday, where I was referred to from Uber Toronto support by e-mail. I was appalled at the answer they gave me, when I asked if they had any insurance companies to recommend. The guy working for Uber said, "You willing told your insurance company you're working for Uber?! Tsk tsk tsk." I didn't realize that they're working under the table in that respect :-o
> 
> He tried telling me that the passengers would be covered by Uber's insurance, which I responded to with, "Yes, but neither I nor my vehicle would be. And if my insurance found out I drove for Uber, they'd not only not cover my claim, but they'd cancel my policy, making it essentially impossible to get auto insurance again." He then responded with something along the lines of, "Well your insurance company isn't honest with you about many things, so if you were to keep this away from them, that wouldn't be the worst thing. If you decide to be honest with them though, you'll have to find a company that will be OK with it." Wow!‎


Im surprised he didn't say 'It's O.K, It's O.K... Just Drive'.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Just_in said:


> Im surprised he didn't say 'It's O.K, It's O.K... Just Drive'.


And,

We got your back...


----------



## Sashko_K (Feb 12, 2015)

observer said:


> (...) meantime you are risking your vehicle and your health driving for Uber with very shaky coverage for YOU. Sure the passenger may be covered but you won't be at all (...)


Indeed, that's exactly what I told the Toronto Uber rep ;-)


----------



## fulanomengano (Mar 2, 2015)

I also checked several companies and I couldn't find one that would insure me as an Uber driver, not even under a commercial insurance.

FM


----------



## Sashko_K (Feb 12, 2015)

I finally found one company that says they should be able to set me up with commercial insurance that will cover this type of activities for around $1000 per month or so. I should have my official quote tomorrow :-/


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Sashko_K said:


> I finally found one company that says they should be able to set me up with commercial insurance that will cover this type of activities for around $1000 per month or so. I should have my official quote tomorrow :-/


$1,000 per month? All your earnings will be going to Exxon, your insurance company and Uber.


----------



## Sashko_K (Feb 12, 2015)

Yeah, that's true. I just wanted to get the official quote ;-)


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Sashko_K said:


> I went to Uber's Toronto office yesterday, where I was referred to from Uber Toronto support by e-mail. I was appalled at the answer they gave me, when I asked if they had any insurance companies to recommend. *The guy working for Uber said, "You willing told your insurance company you're working for Uber?! Tsk tsk tsk."* I didn't realize that they're working under the table in that respect :-o
> -He then responded with something along the lines of, *"Well your insurance company isn't honest with you about many things, so if you were to keep this away from them, that wouldn't be the worst thing. If you decide to be honest with them though, you'll have to find a company that will be OK with it." *Wow!‎


Lying sacks of shit don't care if you stick your financial neck out or lie to your insurance company.

Never trust Uber is the lesson to be learned here.


----------



## Noobler (Feb 12, 2015)

Sashko_K said:


> Yeah, that's true. I just wanted to get the official quote ;-)


Sashko can u PM me which company that was ?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

So since this is in my neck of the woods I will chime in.

If your insurance company finds out you do Uber you are ****ed...plain and simple. You will be canceled and when you go to another insurance company you will be asked that. You say yes and they will say no. Unless you go to a casualty high risk insurance. They will say yes and your rates will be triple. End of story.

That said you are fully covered according to the law. Uber will coverer everything but the driver while on trip up to $5 Million. You on the other hand that's still up in the air.

Most insurance companies may pay out but you won't get coverage from them again.

The way around this in most insurance contracts is tell them you plan on doing car pooling and you are accepting cash. And you are doing this for non profit. How you get those people is up to you.

This won't stop you from being canceled but you have it on record and a lawyer will have an out so you are still paid out.

This is not legal advice from me and there is no precedence in Canada on this. But most attorneys I have spoken to on this said that would bring reasonable doubt on what was being done.

Fact is you need to understand....you insurance finds out you are screwed. If you can't accept the risks don't do it. Just wait it out as IBC have said that companies are looking at how to classify TNC insurance, now that the US is doing it. There is some stats to go off of.


----------



## Sashko_K (Feb 12, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> The way around this in most insurance contracts is tell them you plan on doing car pooling and you are accepting cash. And you are doing this for non profit. How you get those people is up to you.
> 
> This won't stop you from being canceled but you have it on record and a lawyer will have an out so you are still paid out.


I personally see attempting what you're suggesting as a risk of getting your insurance cancelled, since when you give your insurance company the vague and suspicious scenario that you suggested, they are very likely to ask if you're performing ride-sharing, at which point if you say "yes", your insurance will immediately be cancelled. Or if you say "no", then you could potentially be charged with insurance fraud.



Actionjax said:


> Fact is you need to understand....you insurance finds out you are screwed. If you can't accept the risks don't do it. Just wait it out as IBC have said that companies are looking at how to classify TNC insurance, now that the US is doing it. There is some stats to go off of.


Well, there just might be an alternative out there. Still waiting to hear back from the insurance broker that told me that she has a company that is willing to provide commercial insurance for ride-sharing. I'll advise once I have an update on the quote, which I'm still waiting for


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Sashko_K said:


> I personally see attempting what you're suggesting as a risk of getting your insurance cancelled, since when you give your insurance company the vague and suspicious scenario that you suggested, they are very likely to ask if you're performing ride-sharing, at which point if you say "yes", your insurance will immediately be cancelled. Or if you say "no", then you could potentially be charged with insurance fraud.
> 
> Well, there just might be an alternative out there. Still waiting to hear back from the insurance broker that told me that she has a company that is willing to provide commercial insurance for ride-sharing. I'll advise once I have an update on the quote, which I'm still waiting for


You may not like the answer you get. Fair warning on that. I was getting quotes between $600 to $800. Long as you don't lie they can't cancel you. No one has ever asked about ride sharing as its not scripted in what they ask.


----------



## Sashko_K (Feb 12, 2015)

So I finally got my quote at an annual premium of $17,738.34. If I want to pay that monthly, apparently a 3rd party could finance it for me. Even without financing it, dividing that quote into 12 = $1478.20 monthly :-0 What a head-ache :-s


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Sashko_K said:


> So I finally got my quote at an annual premium of $17,738.34. If I want to pay that monthly, apparently a 3rd party could finance it for me. Even without financing it, dividing that quote into 12 = $1478.20 monthly :-0 What a head-ache :-s


lol...doesn't surprise me. Now you know why people are doing this under the radar.


----------



## Sashko_K (Feb 12, 2015)

I've got a feeling that most people don't do the kind of research that I went through


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

which is why im starting a new job next week. finally


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Sashko_K said:


> I've got a feeling that most people don't do the kind of research that I went through


Most don't. But some do. I did the some of that in the beginning. I was over 8K per year.


----------



## Sashko_K (Feb 12, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> lol...doesn't surprise me. Now you know why people are doing this under the radar.


If you don't mind me asking, are you one of the people who's driving "under the radar"? 



Bob Smith said:


> which is why im starting a new job next week. finally


What kind of job are you starting: something ride-sharing related, or...?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Sashko_K said:


> If you don't mind me asking, are you one of the people who's driving "under the radar"?
> 
> What kind of job are you starting: something ride-sharing related, or...?


You may not ask. And I won't be telling.


----------



## Sashko_K (Feb 12, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> You may not ask. And I won't be telling.


In that case, you may not answer ;-)


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Noobler said:


> Insurance is there for that 1 in a million situation so you are covered.


Wrong!
In Canada, Driver's personal car insurance is Primary. Claim will be First filed with drivers insurance. Uber's Insurance coverage is Secondary, And CONTINGENT upon Driver's insurance denying the claim

Detailed explanation of Uber's Insurance Policy in Canada:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uberx-insurance-canada.15493/#post-211099


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Wrong!
> In Canada, Driver's personal car insurance is Primary. Claim will be First filed with drivers insurance. Uber's Insurance coverage is Secondary, And CONTINGENT upon Driver's insurance denying the claim
> 
> Detailed explanation of Uber's Insurance Policy in Canada:
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uberx-insurance-canada.15493/#post-211099


This is correct. Uber states this on their web site. One thing I was finding out is that either way the driver is screwed. If you have an accident and you are denied coverage then Uber can also deny you as the driver but pay out to your passenger and any other who are hurt in the accident. You then will be dropped by your insurance carrier and good luck after that.

But I can tell you Uber has from what I have heard from 2 drivers who have been in a minor accidents Uber has paid them for all damages with the understanding that they do not talk about it. So it's not official and it is not a sure thing. Uber can change it's mind if the costs get too high and it's at their discretion.

Not something I would want to bet my livelihood on. And I can see this policy change when they get a foothold here. Right now they need to be on their best behavior. And with insurance being one of those sticking points with city councils everywhere all they need is some negative press around what really happens and the "We are covered statement" will no longer hold up.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> This is correct. Uber states this on their web site. One thing I was finding out is that *either way the driver is screwed*. If you have an accident and you are denied coverage then *Uber can also deny you as the driver* but pay out to your passenger and any other who are hurt in the accident. *You then will be dropped by your insurance carrier* and good luck after that.-So it's not official and *it is not a sure thing.* *Uber can change it's mind if the costs get too high and it's at their discretion.*


*I love honest assessments.* *That is exactly how it is and how it reads.*

The entire notion that Uber has valid insurance is true for Uber. It is NOT TRUE for the drivers. It is strictly predicated on the driver having suitable valid insurance.

YET they take on drivers without suitable valid insurance, knowingly, by the score.

Uber is CRIMINAL in this misrepresentation to drivers: i.e. Not disclosing to drivers and dumping the burden of suitable adequate insurance entirely on the drivers backs in the name of independent contractor responsibilities.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Wrong!
> In Canada, Driver's personal car insurance is Primary. Claim will be First filed with drivers insurance. Uber's Insurance coverage is Secondary, And CONTINGENT upon Driver's insurance denying the claim
> 
> Detailed explanation of Uber's Insurance Policy in Canada:
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uberx-insurance-canada.15493/#post-211099


The whole notion that Uber's insurance is primary for drivers when app on pax in vehicle is a false representation.

It's only true for Uber. Not the driver. Nothing more than a lawyer word game to end run regulators.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> *I love honest assessments.* *That is exactly how it is and how it reads.*
> 
> The entire notion that Uber has valid insurance is true for Uber. It is NOT TRUE for the drivers. It is strictly predicated on the driver having suitable valid insurance.
> 
> ...


My assessment was accurate the way I wrote it and the practical of what has been happening. It's a warning to drivers and the fact that they are covering some makes the situation very interesting. It's like a pay off to shut up for their own benefit.

But yes drivers are on the hook 100% be aware. Talk to your own insurance companies and protect yourself. Uber won't protect you.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> It's only true for Uber. *Not the driver.* Nothing more than a lawyer word game to end run regulators.


I understand that you feel passionately about Uber's Insurance shenanigans. But let's remain objective in our posts.

I've made 2 posts explaining Uber's Canadian Insurance, and how it's different than Uber's US Insurance.

In the US, Uber covers a* Drivers liability on primary basis,* without First involving the Drivers' personal car insurance. 
In Canada, Uber's policy is Contingent & Secondary. So the Driver's personal car insurance has to First deny Any claim, even an injured passengers claim, for the claim to be then filed with Uber's Canadian policy.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I understand that you feel passionately about Uber's Insurance shenanigans. But let's remain objective in our posts.
> 
> I've made 2 posts explaining Uber's Canadian Insurance, and how it's different than Uber's US Insurance.
> 
> ...


That's how you read it chi. *Here's reality:*

"Indemnification. *You shall indemnify, defend* (at Company's option) *and hold harmless Company *
and its Affiliates and their respective officers, directors, employees, agents, successors and
assigns *from and against any and all liabilities, expenses (including legal fees), damages, *
penalties, fines, social contributions and taxes arising out of or related to: (a) your breach of
your representations, warranties or obligations under this Agreement; *or (b) a claim by a third *
*party (including Users,"*


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> That's how you read it chi. *Here's reality:*
> 
> "Indemnification. *You shall indemnify, defend* (at Company's option) *and hold harmless Company *
> and its Affiliates and their respective officers, directors, employees, agents, successors and
> ...


That is the legal around who you can sue. Fact is Uber will have insurance to cover this. It's called Business liability insurance. On top of that they have other insurances to cover what happens when a driver is outside their own policy. And most are. It's a way they can prevent being sued for aiding and abetting an uninsured or underinsured driver. For any company this is best practice and not just Uber. My primary vendor needs to provide me a policy that if there is a breach they are covered for millions in a loss situation. This is common practice for a company when there is millions at risk.

The policy is there to protect Uber from the public. But the public gets the benefit that they are covered for a motorist who's insurance will not cover an accident.


----------



## Noobler (Feb 12, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Wrong!
> In Canada, Driver's personal car insurance is Primary. Claim will be First filed with drivers insurance. Uber's Insurance coverage is Secondary, And CONTINGENT upon Driver's insurance denying the claim
> 
> Detailed explanation of Uber's Insurance Policy in Canada:
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uberx-insurance-canada.15493/#post-211099


I am not wrong. I never said anything about Uber's insurance covering anyone. Dont misquote me.

Re-read what i said. I said insurance is there for that 1 in a million situation so you are covered. The whole purpose of insurance is what i am talking about. not Uber specifically.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> That is the legal around who you can sue. Fact is Uber will have insurance to cover this. It's called Business liability insurance.
> The policy is there to protect Uber from the public. But the public gets the benefit that they are covered for a motorist who's insurance will not cover an accident.


The insurance coverage Uber has is undoubtedly for and in behalf of Uber. How it flows from there remains Uber's option.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Noobler said:


> Thing is what happens when its something more than a minor fender bender. Insurance is there for that 1 in a million situation so you are covered.





Noobler said:


> I am not wrong. I never said anything about Uber's insurance covering anyone. Dont misquote me.
> 
> Re-read what i said. I said insurance is there for that 1 in a million situation so you are covered. The whole purpose of insurance is what i am talking about. not Uber specifically.


You can keep being confused and operating in the dark about Uber's Insurance coverage, or you can try to understand the Facts about Uber's Canadian coverage.
Here are two detailed posts by me explaining Uber's Insurance Policy in Canada:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uberx-insurance-canada.15493/#post-211099
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uberx-insurance-canada.15493/#post-211205


----------



## Noobler (Feb 12, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> You can keep being confused and operating in the dark about Uber's Insurance coverage, or you can try to understand the Facts about Uber's Canadian coverage.
> Here are two detailed posts by me explaining Uber's Insurance Policy in Canada:
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uberx-insurance-canada.15493/#post-211099
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uberx-insurance-canada.15493/#post-211205


Oh OK u just wanna cherry pick and misquote and then be snarky. Have fun with that.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Noobler said:


> Oh OK u just wanna cherry pick and misquote and then be snarky. Have fun with that.


Dude I twice made the mistake of not paying close attention to what you'd posted.
1 in a million vs 1 million policy.

*I'm Sorry!
*


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> This is correct. Uber states this on their web site. One thing I was finding out is that either way the driver is screwed. If you have an accident and you are denied coverage then Uber can also deny you as the driver but pay out to your passenger and any other who are hurt in the accident. You then will be dropped by your insurance carrier and good luck after that.
> 
> But I can tell you Uber has from what I have heard from 2 drivers who have been in a minor accidents Uber has paid them for all damages with the understanding that they do not talk about it. So it's not official and it is not a sure thing. Uber can change it's mind if the costs get too high and it's at their discretion.
> 
> Not something I would want to bet my livelihood on. And I can see this policy change when they get a foothold here. Right now they need to be on their best behavior. And with insurance being one of those sticking points with city councils everywhere all they need is some negative press around what really happens and the "We are covered statement" will no longer hold up.


I find it interesting that the two drivers costs were paid. I suspected Uber required signing some kind of non disclosure agreement before paying out, this verifies it.

I wonder what ever happenee to the driver in LA that was hospitalized, Omar I think was his name. Not much has been written about his medical and personal bills. Did Uber pay his medical and other costs?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

observer said:


> I find it interesting that the two drivers costs were paid. I suspected Uber required signing some kind of non disclosure agreement before paying out, this verifies it.
> 
> I wonder what ever happenee to the driver in LA that was hospitalized, Omar I think was his name. Not much has been written about his medical and personal bills. Did Uber pay his medical and other costs?


Well it was one of these drivers who told me when we were talking about insurance. He said he was still working with Uber on it and that they were paying out. But he said he was told not to discuss much about the details. Or they would deny his claim. He was rear ended by a Taxi actually. He said about $3000 damage. Not a major loss.

The other individual was also not at fault. who was standing around where we were and injected himself in the conversation. It was a cyclist that was hit and Uber took care of everything. No damage to the car.

Both items I assume would be big news if it got out. So I am sure the gag order was to keep things on the down low. I think Uber I am sure have more items but again all under the radar here in Toronto.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Well it was one of these drivers who told me when we were talking about insurance. He said he was still working with Uber on it and that they were paying out. But he said he was told not to discuss much about the details. Or they would deny his claim. He was rear ended by a Taxi actually. He said about $3000 damage. Not a major loss.
> 
> The other individual was also not at fault. who was standing around where we were and injected himself in the conversation. It was a cyclist that was hit and Uber took care of everything. No damage to the car.
> 
> Both items I assume would be big news if it got out. So I am sure the gag order was to keep things on the down low. I think Uber I am sure have more items but again all under the radar here in Toronto.


Let's not neglect to observe that the way Uber handles these matters is a way to keep real TNC accident stats out of the hands of the insurance industry and away from regulators. There really is no way for either to track what is going on behind the scenes.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Let's not neglect to observe that the way Uber handles these matters is a way to keep real TNC accident stats out of the hands of the insurance industry and away from regulators. There really is no way for either to track what is going on behind the scenes.


Hell ya....and even more important out of the public eye. Remember Uber is safety first. Drivers on the Uber platform have never been in an accident. And when they do the drivers and cars are magically whisked away by rainbow to a land where everything feels so much better. And no one ever has a problem.


----------



## RusTO (Mar 10, 2015)

Hey I was just talking about it with some dude who claims to be the "highest earning driver in TO". Check out the thread.

It is so interesting that the moment I started talking about legal/insurance rusks apparently I got attcked by other members who like this dude sit on this forum for hours and was advised that I was shitty driver and loser lol

However, I did believe initially that uber commission does indeed provide insurance once I operate my vehicle with them and has no impact on my own insurance.



Sashko_K said:


> I went to Uber's Toronto office yesterday, where I was referred to from Uber Toronto support by e-mail. I was appalled at the answer they gave me, when I asked if they had any insurance companies to recommend. The guy working for Uber said, "You willing told your insurance company you're working for Uber?! Tsk tsk tsk." I didn't realize that they're working under the table in that respect :-o
> 
> He tried telling me that the passengers would be covered by Uber's insurance, which I responded to with, "Yes, but neither I nor my vehicle would be. And if my insurance found out I drove for Uber, they'd not only not cover my claim, but they'd cancel my policy, making it essentially impossible to get auto insurance again." He then responded with something along the lines of, "Well your insurance company isn't honest with you about many things, so if you were to keep this away from them, that wouldn't be the worst thing. If you decide to be honest with them though, you'll have to find a company that will be OK with it." Wow!‎


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

RusTO said:


> Hey I was just talking about it with some dude who claims to be the "highest earning driver in TO". Check out the thread.
> 
> It is so interesting that the moment I started talking about legal/insurance rusks apparently I got attcked by other members who like this dude sit on this forum for hours and was advised that I was shitty driver and loser lol
> 
> However, I did believe initially that uber commission does indeed provide insurance once I operate my vehicle with them and has no impact on my own insurance.


If you go back and read this post fully you will see Uber does not provide you with insurance. It's Gap coverage that excludes the driver. You still need to go to your own insurance company for any claims. It's Contingent. Not a replacement.

Who told you that the insurance was part of your 20% to Uber?


----------



## RusTO (Mar 10, 2015)

@Actionjax just stop following me, alright, scumbag?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

RusTO said:


> @Actionjax just stop following me, alright, scumbag?


Dude! That was uncalled for. Be respectful to your fellow forum members.


----------



## TomP (May 3, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Well it was one of these drivers who told me when we were talking about insurance. He said he was still working with Uber on it and that they were paying out. But he said he was told not to discuss much about the details. Or they would deny his claim. He was rear ended by a Taxi actually. He said about $3000 damage. Not a major loss.
> 
> The other individual was also not at fault. who was standing around where we were and injected himself in the conversation. It was a cyclist that was hit and Uber took care of everything. No damage to the car.
> 
> Both items I assume would be big news if it got out. So I am sure the gag order was to keep things on the down low. I think Uber I am sure have more items but again all under the radar here in Toronto.


I know that this was a few months back Actionjax, but did you happen to ask these drivers if they had any issues with reporting the accident to their personal insurance companies and having the claim denied? Did they report the accidents to their personal insurance companies?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

TomP said:


> I know that this was a few months back Actionjax, but did you happen to ask these drivers if they had any issues with reporting the accident to their personal insurance companies and having the claim denied? Did they report the accidents to their personal insurance companies?


I have not had contact with them since that statement. Both In had bumped into at various Uber events. Since I haven't been to one in awhile I lost contact with them. Wonder if they even drive anymore.


----------



## Sashko_K (Feb 12, 2015)

My biggest concern would be if there's a fatality and/or lawsuits involved in an accident. That's where you _really_ need the insurance company, as it costs them the most amount of cha-ching. Hence policies that cover up to 1 or 2 million dollars ;-)


----------

